

Don't Be Afraid of the Clowns - danso
http://www.buzzfeed.com/voraciousbrain/a-journey-into-a-clown-conventions-novelty-sized-heart-of-da

======
Ohtrahddis
I must say the writing in this is pretty great. The moment when he described
viscerally a perhaps mundane action - laughing - I paused and realized that I
had never read such a description of laughter ever. It was as if he was dying,
I was genuinely afraid for him and confused what was happening.

Great read on an interesting topic, phenomenal writing.

(I know I'm going a little overboard with my praise but I was always a sucker
for words)

------
ende
Still afraid. Very afraid.

